# Jlc Pocket Watch



## The Paddler (Jan 18, 2008)

Hi All,

I was wondering if any of you sages out there can enlighten me with regards to this watch that's up for grabs on that well known auction site.

The item number is 180208760095.

I have a watch very similar but in some respects has more ID marks, in particular relating to the movement.

There are differences in the type of dial and type of hands also. Mine has skeleton type hands I guess where the lume should have been and also certain aspects of the dial are also free of any lume. I know that some of these pieces were produced Non-Lume for the forces but why no movement number????

This is my movement ID number










The caseback numbers are not that far apart......










But the faces and hands are way different










I would appreciate any enlightenment you can give

Thanks, Nick


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Can't help much, but as far as I know there wasn't a very rigid specification for these sorts of watches so a degree of variation between different examples can be expected.

There is a movement number on the item you mention. Look at the large version of the movement picture and you'll see the movement number hidden in the shadow between the case and the balance wheel. Also, try a search on the auction site for "G.S.T.P" and you'll find another couple of JLC's for comparison. At more realistic prices too


----------



## The Paddler (Jan 18, 2008)

rhaythorne said:


> Can't help much, but as far as I know there wasn't a very rigid specification for these sorts of watches so a degree of variation between different examples can be expected.
> 
> There is a movement number on the item you mention. Look at the large version of the movement picture and you'll see the movement number hidden in the shadow between the case and the balance wheel. Also, try a search on the auction site for "G.S.T.P" and you'll find another couple of JLC's for comparison. At more realistic prices too


Sure enough Rich, there is a number there, barely visible though eh!

Thanks for the input, regardless.

Cheers,

Nick


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

Nice.. a LeCoultre calibre 476, exists in sizes of 17 and 19 lines.










In some cases there is a serial number under the dial. I don't think that JLC did it without any number...

Andreas


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

BTW: 1 line measures 2.2558291mm, 12 lines are one french inch.


----------

